# [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1



## Leandros (13. März 2011)

*Allgemein: *

Da das How-To veraltet ist, hier eine neue Version. Ich orientiere mich dabei an der alten von Klutten. Danke für die Vorlage 


*Inhalt:*
Der Bilderupload im Forum
              -  Variante 1
              -  Variante 2
-  Variante 3
Bilder als Vollbild einbinden
Deaktivieren des neuen Uploads

Bin ich in der Richtigen Sektion? Am besten wäre es, wenn mal jemand den Artikel in die Anleitungen Sektion Verschiebt. 
 Der Artikel ist momentan noch in Arbeit, es werden z.B noch Ankerlinks eingeführt. 

Wichtig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Bilderupload im Forum:

Als erstes sehen wir das Formular zum schnellen erstellen eines neuen Forenposts. Dort klicken wir auf erweitert, um in die Erweiterte Ansicht zu wechseln. Text




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im erweiterten Formular klicken wir auf "Anhänge verwalten".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daraufhin öffnet sich ein neues Fenster, wo der Upload stattfindet. In diesem Fenster klicken wir auf "Dateien Hochladen" [1], dann öffnet sich dieses kleine Fenster unter dem Button. Dort wiederum müsst ihr auf "Dateien auswählen" [2] gehen und eine Datei via Explorer auswählen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr eine Datei ausgewählt habt, dann klickt auf "Bild Hochladen".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun erscheint das Bild in euren Upload und unten in dem kleinen Abschnitt zum Einfügen der Bilder in den Post. Wählt den Hacken bei [1] aus und klickt auf [2] "An Cursorposition einfügen (1)". Die eins in Klammern, steht für die Ausgewählten Bilder. Wenn ihr eure Bilder unten in dem Feld verharren lässt, dann werden sie als Anhang in eurem Post wie im Alten Forum angezeigt. 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Nun gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. An dieser stelle ist das Forum etwas verbuggt. Entweder seht ihr nun eine Miniatur ansicht eures Bildes, oder einen BB-Code. 
Hier könnt ihr zu den drei Varianten auswählen. 

- Variante 1
              - Variante 2
- Variante 3
 
*Variante 1: *

Wenn ihr mit der Maus über das Bild Hovert, dann erscheint ein kleiner Bleistift oben Links. Dort könnt ihr drauf klicken. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es öffnet sich ein weiteres Fenster, in dem ihr die Attribute es Bildes verändern könnt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​* Variante 2: 

*Ihr seht das Bild unter Anhänge. [1] Der BB-Code erscheint. [2] Nun ist das Bild als Thumbnail Eingebunden. Wenn wir es nun in Original Größe haben wollen, gehen wir so vor. Klickt auf Vorschau. [3]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun seht ihr das Bild, in der Vorschau, als Thumbnail. Klickt drauf, dann öffnet es sich in einem Neuen Tab
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun ist es in einem Neuen Tab / Fenster geöffnet. Kopiert euch die URL in den Zwischenspeicher. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klickt auf das kleine Porträt [1], daraufhin öffnet sich ein weiteres kleines Fenster, in das ihr die URL des Bildes / Anhangs Kopiert. [2]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt seht ihr die URL im Post [1], klickt auf "Vorschau" [2], und seht euer Bild in Originalgröße eingebunden. [3]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als letzten Schritt könnt ihr das Thumbnail löschen, in dem ihr den vorderen Code Markiert und einfach löscht. [1] Als letzten Schritt, um euren Post zu veröffentlichen, drückt auf "Antworten" [2]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *
Variante 3:*

Der BB-Code ist im Post eingebunden. Nun schickt ihr euren Post, in dem ihr auf den "Antworten" Button drückt ab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun seht ihr euren Post, mit dem Thumbnail des Bildes. Über den "Bearbeiten" Button Editieren wir nun diesen Post, um das Bild als Vollbild darzustellen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt sehen wir den Editor und das Thumbnail. Wenn wir dort mit der Maus drüber Hovern, erscheint ein Bleistift. Auf diesen Klickt ihr drauf, um die Bild Attribute zu Bearbeiten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Editor, können nun Verschiedene Eigentschaften geändert werden. Da wir das Bild in Originalgröße darstellen möchten, wählen wir dies aus. Um alles zu Übernehmen, klicken wir auf "Speichern".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gleiche machen wir nun auch bei dem Editor des Posts. Drückt auf Speichern. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ist das Bild in Originalgröße in unseren Post eingebunden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Deaktivieren des neuen Uploads:*

Es ist auch möglich den neuen Upload zu Deaktivieren und den alten wieder zu Aktivieren. (Danke an Ghostadmin für den Hinweis!)

Dafür öffnet ihr zu erst das Kontrollzentrum, welches oben Rechts zufinden ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort scrollt runter, bis ihr den Punkt "Einstellungen ändern" seht. Klick dort drauf. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unten auf der Seite (Scrollen wie die Weltmeister!!! ) findet ihr die Rubrik "Erweiterte Einstellungen". In dieser ist der Punkt "Dateimanager verwenden". Hackt das Feld neben, "Dateimanager nicht Aktivieren an". [1] Um daraufhin eure Einstellungen zu Speichern, klickt auf "'Änderungen Speichern".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vóila, der alte Uploadmanager ist wieder Aktiviert. Wie ihr den Benutzt, lest ihr in dem How-To von Klutten nach. (Link, klick mich!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Ich hoffe, der Thread hat euch geholfen. Wenn ja, lasst doch ein Danke da


----------



## Leandros (13. März 2011)

*AW: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum*

Reserviert, für etwaige dinge.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. März 2011)

*AW: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.0*

Sehr schön!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.0*

Wunder Bärschen !!


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. März 2011)

*AW: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.0*

Jetzt muss ich mir das Ganze bloß noch verinnerlichen.


----------



## Pumpi (14. März 2011)

*AW: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.0*

Danke für die Mühe

Kann man also festhalten :

Das neue Forum ist eigentlich nur komplizierter geworden und noch penetranter im unterjubeln von Werbung ?


----------



## h_tobi (14. März 2011)

*AW: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.0*

Vielen Dank für das schöne HowTo, das wird vielen Benutzern hier weiter helfen.

Da bei mir Variante 1 nie funktioniert, muss ich immer den umständlichen Weg wählen. 

Ich speichere meinen Post mit den kleinen Bildern ab und editiere ihn anschließend mit Variante 1
das ist wesentlich schneller als ständig die Links zu kopieren. 

Meiner Meinung nach steckt noch viel Arbeit in vBulletin 4.


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

h_tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich speichere meinen Post mit den kleinen Bildern ab und editiere ihn anschließend mit Variante 1
> das ist wesentlich schneller als ständig die Links zu kopieren.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach steckt noch viel Arbeit in vBulletin 4.



Jo, so habe ich es auch ne Zeitlang gemacht. Find ich aber noch umständlicher. Kann ich allerdings noch als Variante 3 hinzufügen.


----------



## h_tobi (14. März 2011)

*AW: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.0*

Ist Geschmackssache, auf jeden Fall brauche ich die doppelte Zeit seit der Umstellung. 

Dann weiterhin alles Gute für die HowTo´s.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. März 2011)

*AW: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.0*

Es wäre noch gut wenn man hinzufügen könnte, wie man den alten Uploadmanager aktiviert und diesen dann verwendet.


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

*AW: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.0*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Es wäre noch gut wenn man hinzufügen könnte, wie man den alten Uploadmanager aktiviert und diesen dann verwendet.


 
Das geht wie?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. März 2011)

*AW: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.0*

Umstellen kann man es HIER ganz unten unter Dateimanager und der Uploadvorgang funktioniert dann genau gleich wie in vB 3.


----------



## Freestyler808 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.0*

warum wurde der Bilderupload überhaupt geändert?
also da hätte der alte bleiben können oder?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. März 2011)

*AW: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.0*

Der Neue ist halt besser wenn man sehr viele Bilder auf einmal hochladen will, von der reinen Bedienung her, vor allem wenn man mal schnell nen Anhang einfügen will, dürfte das alte System wohl besser sein, wie man es halt mag.


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

*AW: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.0*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Umstellen kann man es HIER ganz unten unter Dateimanager und der Uploadvorgang funktioniert dann genau gleich wie in vB 3.


 
Ich editiere es!


----------



## h_tobi (14. März 2011)

*AW: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.0*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Der Neue ist halt besser wenn man sehr viele Bilder auf einmal hochladen will, von der reinen Bedienung her, vor allem wenn man mal schnell nen Anhang einfügen will, dürfte das alte System wohl besser sein, wie man es halt mag.


 
Leider lädt der neue Dateimanager die Bilder dann *nicht* der Reihenfolge nach hoch, anschließend darf man dann in der unteren Leiste die Bilder wieder sortieren,
was Aufgrund der kleinen Bilder sehr spaßig sein kann. Wie gesagt, was früher bei 15 Bildern in 15 min ging, braucht heute fast die doppelte Zeit, vor allem das
Sortieren der Bilder ist dann übelst.


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

*AW: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.0*

Sodala. Habe das How-To mit einer dritten Variante Aktuallisiert, sowie Hinzugefügt wie man den neuen Upload Deaktivieren kann!


----------



## ghostadmin (14. März 2011)

Nur so als Hinweis, den klick auf "Erweitert" oder den Doppelklick auf "Antworten" um zum "alten" Editor zu kommen, muss man nicht machen. In der erweiterten Schnellantwort gibt es ja auch die Funktion "Anhänge verwalten".

Für die Variante mit dem WYSIWYG-Editor muss man dann aber wieder in die alte Ansicht da die Schnellantwort zurzeit etwas kaputt zu seinen scheint und keine WYSIWYG-Funktion hat.


----------



## Leandros (15. März 2011)

Jetzt habe ich mir soviel Mühe gemacht. Der Thread wird aber trotzdem in 2 Wochen im Nirvane des Forum verschwunden sein -__-


----------



## Azrael (21. März 2011)

In dem Dateimanager sind ja sämtliche Bilder drin, die ich jemals hochgeladen habe.
Kann ich die aus dem Manager löschen oder verschwinden die dann auch aus den Beiträgen, in denen ich sie verwendet habe?


----------



## Leandros (21. März 2011)

Azrael schrieb:


> In dem Dateimanager sind ja sämtliche Bilder drin, die ich jemals hochgeladen habe.
> Kann ich die aus dem Manager löschen oder verschwinden die dann auch aus den Beiträgen, in denen ich sie verwendet habe?


 
Wenn du sie nicht verwendest, werden sie aus dem Manager gelöscht. Wenn du sie aus dem Manager löschst, sind sie auch aus den Post weg!


----------



## Plonk (27. Juni 2011)

Bei mir löschen sich da keine Bilder...Kann aktuell auch keine Bilder hochladen, bekomme hinter dem Bild was ich hoch laden will ein rotes Ausrufezeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in nem Kreis...


----------



## Rail (6. Juli 2011)

mal ehrlich bescheuerter kann man nen einfaches bild in text platzieren nicht realisieren oder meine fresse...


----------



## Leandros (6. Juli 2011)

Rail schrieb:


> mal ehrlich bescheuerter kann man nen einfaches bild in text platzieren nicht realisieren oder meine fresse...


 Was meinst du mit Bild in Text?


----------



## Rail (8. Juli 2011)

tja was ich wohl damit meine fragt er? bist du so ein komischer it'ler  der den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht mehr sieht und von usability noch  nie was gehört bzw. verstanden hat?


----------



## Junky90 (22. Juli 2013)

Kann mir mal bitte einer sagen wie zum Teufel ich hier Bilder als pn verschicke ?


----------



## Leandros (22. Juli 2013)

Gar nicht.


----------



## Ananas! (18. August 2013)

*AW: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.0*

noch komplizierter bitte


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. August 2013)

Junky90 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte einer sagen wie zum Teufel ich hier Bilder als pn verschicke ?


 
Geht nicht, ich hab das schon mit nem Mod getestet. Es soll scheinbar auch so sein

mfg

Edit: sollte alles beantworten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *Chef* 
  Standardmäßig ist es nicht vorgesehen, PNs mit Anhängen zu verschicken  und  mir ist auch kein VB-Forum mit einer entsprechenden Funktion  bekannt.  Die Funktion "Grafik einfügen" funktioniert bei mir ohne  Probleme. Wenn das Verlinken nicht ausreicht, sollte man IMO auf   E-Mails/Messenger o. ä. umsteigen. Durch privat verschickte Anhänge   würden voraussichtlich ohne Nutzen für die Allgemeinheit große   Datenmengen für den Server anfallen.


----------



## Rabauke (26. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
stehe gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch- pro Post sind ja 15 Bilder als Anhang erlaubt. Da ich nun aber mehr Bilder für den ersten Post benötige hab ich einen zweiten Beitrag erstellt und da die restlichen Bilder als Anhang hoch geladen. Nur- wie schaff ich es das diese auch angezeigt werden? Nehme ich die Funktion das Bild aus dem zweiten Post im ersten einzufügen steht dann da z.b. "Anhang xxxxx" aber das Bild ist nicht zu sehen. Gibt es da eine Lösung? 
Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

Bild öffnen. URL kopieren. Per img tag einfügen.


----------



## Rabauke (26. November 2013)

Soviel zum auf dem Schlauch stehen... Danke! Gibts da auch ne möglichkeit das ganze als Thumbscreen einzufügen?


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

Nein, manuell runter skalieren ist eine möglichkeit.


----------



## Rabauke (26. November 2013)

OK, dann nochmal danke!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2014)

Habe gerade folgendes Problem:
Wollte ein Bild aus dem "Anhänge verwalten" Ordner wiederbenutzten, nun werden mir im Order aber nur noch 20Bilder auf der 1. Seite abgezeigt und ich kann nicht zu den nächsten Seiten gelangen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Februar 2014)

Im Datei-Manager lassen sich nun wieder weiter zurückliegende Bilder anzeigen. Es kann aber ein erneutes Laden des Datei-Managers (Strg + R) oder Löschen des Browser-Caches erforderlich sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Im Datei-Manager lassen sich nun wieder weiter zurückliegende Bilder anzeigen. Es kann aber ein erneutes Laden des Datei-Managers (Strg + R) oder Löschen des Browser-Caches erforderlich sein.


 
Top, danke


----------



## Robonator (16. August 2014)

Sagtmal, im Startpost beim Bild des Dateimanagers steht ja unten rechts "Einfache Ansicht". Dort habe ich mal draufgeklickt, wie bekomme ich nun wieder die alte Ansicht?


----------



## RigZilla (29. April 2016)

Eine Sache finde ich aber nicht. Manche Bilder sind bei mir um 90° verdreht... Wie kann ich die Bilder rotieren?


----------



## proxygyn (16. Oktober 2016)

Wie kann ich Bilder an einen geschlossenen Beitrag anfügen?
Ich habe die Bilder in meinem Verkaufsthread vergessen, ich möchte diese nachtragen.


----------



## Klutten (16. Oktober 2016)

Den Thread von einem Moderator wieder öffnen lassen. Das ist er nun wieder, also füge deine Bilder dem Startbeitrag hinzu.


----------



## proxygyn (17. Oktober 2016)

Sorry, lesen Deinen Beitrag jetzt erst. Mir scheint, der Thread ist mittlerweile - verständlicherweise - wieder geschlossen worden. 
Tut mir leid für die extra Arbeit, die ich Euch verursache. Habe das mit den Bildern echt verpennt beim Erstellen 
Das wir mir eine Lehre sein, Bild nachträglich hinzuzufügen ist nämlich gar nicht so einfach.

Ich bitte darum, den Thread zu löschen. Dann kann ich ihn einfach (mit Bilder) neu erstellen.


----------



## RaidRazer (31. Dezember 2018)

proxygyn schrieb:


> Wie kann ich Bilder an einen geschlossenen Beitrag anfügen?
> Ich habe die Bilder in meinem Verkaufsthread vergessen, ich möchte diese nachtragen.



Das gleiche Problem habe ich nun auch. Wer kann mir bitte meinen Verkaufsthread wieder öffnen?

Edit: Erledigt!


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Januar 2019)

Hallo, sowohl über "Grafik einfügen" als auch über "Anhänge verwalten" werden im Fließtext die Bilder in der Originalauflösung und nicht in der Miniaturansicht dargestellt.  Bislang war das nur bei der Einbindung über BB-Code (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Averdan (20. Februar 2019)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Hallo, sowohl über "Grafik einfügen" als auch über "Anhänge verwalten" werden im Fließtext die Bilder in der Originalauflösung und nicht in der Miniaturansicht dargestellt.  Bislang war das nur bei der Einbindung über BB-Code (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

